# Отзывы > Казино >  Hỏi: Phương pháp phẫu thuật ngực hiệu quả nhất

## khachhangtuvan

bệnh viện cho em hỏi nâng ngực nội soi đặt túi có phải là *phương pháp phẫu thuật ngực hiệu quả nhất* hiện nay không? Tại vì em cũng định đi thực hiện nâng ngực á mà không biết phương pháp nào hiệu quả. Mà thực hiện đặt túi xong là nó tự lên form luôn hay là mình phải mặc thêm áo định hình thì ngực mới lên form chuẩn được dạ bệnh viện? Nói chung là tạm thời em thắc mắc chỉ có vậy thôi. Có gì bệnh viện giải đáp giúp em những thắc mắc này trước nha bệnh viện. Cảm ơn bệnh viện nhiều. (Tuyết Nhung – Quận 6)

Xem ngay thông tin tham khảo:*phẫu thuật ngực nên hay không*

----------

